# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Làm visa hộ chiếu nhanh nhất Hà Nội

## greencanaltour42

LÀM HỘ CHIẾU NHANH

_ Dịch vụ_ làm Hộ Chiếu lấy nhanh_ giá rẻ, uy tín nhất Hà Nội.
 -_ _Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày__ làm việc giá : 1.200.000đ .

 - Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày làm việc giá : 1.400.000đ
 - Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày làm việc giá : 1.800.000đ
 - Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày làm việc giá : 2.100.000đ_
_-_ Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngày_ làm việc giá : 2.300.000đ
 -_ _Hộ chiếu làm trong ngày__ ( bắt buộc phải nộp buổi sang trước 9h chiều 4h30 lấy ) :3.500.000 đ

 -Giá trên chưa bao gồm lệ phí nhà nước: 200.000/quyển
 *Về thủ tục:
 - CMT nhân dân còn hạn sử dụng (15 năm ) còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa,ép dẻo.
 - 4 ảnh 4x6 nền trắng

 -Tờ khai(khi bạn đến công ty mình sẽ có đội ngũ chuyên hộ chiếu khai chuẩn cho bạn)
 Địa điểm nộp hồ sơ :
 + Hộ khẩu Hà Nội làm tại 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hà Nội ( Nộp hồ sơ không phải xếp hàng, lấy số,nhanh gọn chỉ mất 5 phút )
 + Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Quận Thanh Xuân, Thanh Trì Và Hà Tây cũ): (Nộp tại Số 2-Phùng Hưng- Hà Đông – Hà Nội)

 - Người có hộ khẩu tỉnh khác thì gọi trực tiếp cho mình để được tư vấn và làm nhanh nhất theo yêu cầu.

 Chú ý: Trẻ em có thể làm riêng hoặc làm cùng cha mẹ, cần có xác nhận của công an phường và bản sao khai sinh(bố mẹ đi làm thay mang chứng minh thư của bố/mẹ,tờ khai của con có xin dấu công an phường nới đăng ký hộ khẩu,giấy khai sinh của bé)

 Liên hệ:Công ty TM&DL_ GREENCANAL VIETNAM

_ Địa chỉ:85A-Tôn Đức Thắng-Đống Đa-Hà Nội -0437245292 or 0437327136/Ms Thúy: 0917163993_

----------


## greencanaltour42

dịch vụ chứng thư công cộng giá ưu đãi tại hà nội

DỊCH VỤ CHỨNG THƯ SỐ CÔNG CỘNG CA2
I. Báo giá chứng thư số
Gói sản phẩm: Chứng thư số cho doanh nghiệp (VID Stamp)
Chức năng: 
+ Kê khai thuế qua mạng, Hải quan điện tử, hóa đơn tự in, hợp đồng điện tử, thầu…
+ Tự động cài đặt hoàn toàn
+ Độ dài khoá: 1024bit
Giá thuê bao chữ ký số (VND):
+ 1 năm: 999,000
+ 2 năm: 1,798,000
+ 3 năm: 2,697,000
Được bảo hiểm: 20 triệu 
(_Giá trên chưa bao gồm VAT 10%_) 
II. Giá thiết bị ký (USB Token): 499.000 đ/cái, chưa VAT
III. Lợi ích của khách hàng
Nhà cung cấp dịch vụ với trên 10 năm kinh nghiệm chuyên về chữ ký số từ 1999. Chữ ký số Bộ KHCN; Thanh toán điện tử KBNN; Sở TTTT HCM; Chuyển tiền điện tử NHNoN&PTNT; Bộ Công thương ELVIS, eCoSys...
Khách hàng sử dụng dịch vụ được bảo hiểm rủi ro 20.000.000 VNĐ / vụ
Đơn vị uỷ quyền RA tại 1/429 Kim Mã phục vụ tận nơi theo yêu cầu
Cấp chứng thư số nhanh nhất theo yêu cầu của khách hàng (2 giờ)
Hỗ trợ mở khoá PIN online (Unblock PIN)
Được sử dụng kênh dịch vụ chữ ký số trực tuyến
Hỗ trợ tích hợp chữ ký số phân cấp miễn phí 
Cam kết cung cấp dịch vụ tốt nhất, thuận tiện nhất đảm bảo an toàn vì lợi ích chung của khách hàng

Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được biết thêm thông tin chi tiết!
Công ty TM&DL www.dulichthegioi247.com
85A Tôn Đức Thắng – Đống Đa – Hà Nội
Ms Tâm: 01266200333

----------


## thantaihnvn

Hướng dẫn thủ tục làm Hộ Chiếu - Visa đi các nước với giá hấp dẫn, nhanh

----------


## hoaban

Chẳng biết bao giờ mình mới được đi làm hộ chiếu nhỉ?  :Big Grin:

----------

